
LinkedIn is moving to Azure - smcgraw
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2019/building-next-infra
======
strikelaserclaw
This is just good business by Microsoft, boost those azure revenues by saying
"Linkedin runs on Azure", maybe there are cost savings as well.

------
RocketSyntax
To.... get acquired by Microsoft in order to become the modern version of
Active Directory?

~~~
gfs
They were already acquired by Microsoft a few years ago. [0]

[0]: [https://news.microsoft.com/2016/06/13/microsoft-to-
acquire-l...](https://news.microsoft.com/2016/06/13/microsoft-to-acquire-
linkedin/)

~~~
RocketSyntax
Ah, that's right! totally forgot!

------
noad
It's so strange that they brag about Kafka as their big tech achievement, the
"relevant news feed" is what killed linkedin for me and many other people.

Good luck moving the infrastructure for all those nonsense clickbait articles
to azure. You won't have me as a product no matter where those servers sit.

~~~
mtmail
Tech achievement (big data, redundancy etc) and if end users like the data are
separate. If Twitter explains how they move data around it's still interesting
regardless if I like the users or content on their website.

